# What's wrong with my terribilis



## Dworon1 (May 19, 2012)

This is what I believe to be a female. She seems unhealthy to me - thin, not very lively. I had her in as a trio but removed what I thought was the other female and just have her in with a male. The male doesn't look too fat and healthy either. I don't know what's wrong. I feed them ff's regularly (supplement a couple of times a week) and there are always some in the cage but they don't show too much interest. I have many other frogs and don't have any problems with them but my terribilis don't seem to be thriving. They are almost 2 years old and this started a few months ago. As babies they were fat eating machines but have just gotten weaker looking. At first I just thought they were maturing but having seen pics of healthy adults I'm afraid there is a problem.


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

When was the last time you replaced your supplements? And what are the temperatures? Terribilis can be especially sensitive to high temps


----------



## Dworon1 (May 19, 2012)

The supplements are fresh. The temps might be the issue. I'm going to have to figure out how to cool their cage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea-Agg09 (Feb 2, 2013)

If they are eating well but still losing weight, then it could be a parasite or other infection. If frog's appetite are low, then that could be a major sign of problems. 

Find an exotic vet and try to get a fecal sample. Samples usually run about $25 or so. They will be able to tell you if you have an infection, and a course of treatment. It's an easy fix or an easy way to rule out a host of problems.


----------



## Dworon1 (May 19, 2012)

Anyone know of a good vet preferably in the lower manhattan area?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Something seems off about the coloration of their skin. Rather than only a fecal sample, I'd see about taking at least one of them in to see a vet if you can find one locally.

eta: I'm not at all familiar with NY but google brought up quite a few hits for 'exotic vet lower manhattan'


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

Marc Valituto is a great frog vet who does house calls. He is also the head vet and curator at the Statin Island Zoo. If a house call is not in the budget, the Center of Avian and Exotic Medicine on the upper west side is also great. The general manager there is named Loreli. They'll take good care of you too.


----------



## Dworon1 (May 19, 2012)

Thanks guys/gals


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Check the bottom of all the feet......any wounds?


----------

